# spring in Feb



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Saw the first Robin this morning,tulips are 3 inches high,daffodils are 8 inches high,lawn is starting to green.Time to till the garden?Cant decide to go fishing or golf or yardwork or put the battery in the Harley.What a dilemma


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Battery in the Harley sounds like the best idea. I don't know if this weather is a good thing or a bad thing. If we go back to winter it is going to be a horrible deal for fruit crops.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this has to go down as the warmest winter.....Glad I didn't buy that fancy snow blower a few years ago. The last few winters have been a joke.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

You can thank me. I went out and bought a plow for the old pick up last October.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Been seeing robins all year long. I've quit using them as an indication of spring for years.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Last week I was walking by some pine trees and could hear very distinctly pine cones crackling as they were opening up. I was quite surprised.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Been seeing robins all year long. I've quit using them as an indication of spring for years.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


Yes Robbins never leave Cache Valley- but I hiked this weekend in a T shirt and the dogs had to hunt hard for a patch of snow to roll in. But can't complain about it- certainly nothing I can do about it except enjoy


----------

